# Custom fitted box for Rotary Table



## Chucketn (Mar 31, 2012)

I remember seeing a custom built, fitted storage box/case for a Rotary Table, hole plates, tail stock, and various accessories posted here or on one of the other forums. I can’t seem to find it now that I have a new friend that is a cabinet maker to help me make one. Can anyone help me remember?
Chuck


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 31, 2012)

It was here, but I don't remember who it was. Maybe they'll chime in shortly.


----------

